# I think I found my paper



## oriecat (Jan 23, 2005)

Tried the pack of Bergger VCCB semi-gloss last night.  Gorgeous!  Thick and lovely.  Isn't even curling up very much.  :goodvibe:  :love:


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2005)

Bergger only makes FB, is that right?   

Thanks for the update on that.   As a handcolorist I've tried lots of artists papers and inkjet papers for the oils, so I know how meticulous and painstaking the process can be.   Bergger is one of THE most expensive in inkjet papers, btw, but it's beautifully made stuff.


----------



## luis.martins (Feb 10, 2005)

Paper curling also depends of how you dry it. I've noticed that my 12x16" FB prints don't curl that much if I let them dry on a screen and remove the excess of water after the washing. Then a couple of days under a few heavy books and they're just fine.

How are you drying your prints?


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

I know your question is directed at Orie, but since I don't have a regular screen, after I squeegee my prints I use cheesecloth.   My FB papers always curl, so I have to use the heavy book treatment, too!


----------



## luis.martins (Feb 10, 2005)

Salgado's books are great for the job! ;-)


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

luis.martins said:
			
		

> Salgado's books are great for the job! ;-)


I have a world atlas!


----------



## oriecat (Feb 10, 2005)

I dry FB face down on fiberglass screens.  I still need to find a good book stack to use.


----------

